# Shooting In The Pool



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Knickerbeans are tough!!





















Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks fun mate! Lucky bugga, pools, warm weather & ss shooting! Should float a few empty tinnies on top and sink em one by one, sure the kids won't mind diving down to clean up your can wreckages lol.. cheers


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll switch to cans on my beer. Double duty. Holds my beer and my attention. Recycling at it's finest.
Fun when full and when empty.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I hear that


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good times


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------

